# IF.... Z was to be traded....



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

which trade do you favor?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, I went back and changed my vote to LaFrentz and Van Exel

After watching the playoffs and Van Exel's newly-professed maturity, I think this would be a good deal.

LaFrentz really wouldn't be a big step down from Z; he's at least serviceable, and Van Exel would obviously be a big step up at the point. And there's always the threat of Z's foot blowing up again.

And both of them, while pretty young, are old enough to count as vets, which is what this team needs.

C - LaFrentz, Diop
PF - Boozer, Mihm
SF - LeBron, Jones
SG - Davis, Wagner
PG - Van Exel, Parker, (Wagner)

That's a pretty talented lineup


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The trade with Dallas is the best for Cleveland, but I don't think the Mavs would give up both LeFrentz and VanExcel for Z.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not sure they would (or should, from Mavs' perspective), but I've decided that from the Cavs' perspective it's a good thing  The real question is how goofy is Cuban going to get after losing the other night?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah, me too*

I thought the Z for LaFrentz/Nick trade was good for both teams... gives Dallas more of a solid post, and LaFrentz brings a different aspect and Nick would be able to go all out too....

however, after seeing Nick do his thing, his value has to be skyhigh right now. I don't really want to see Z traded, but if he was, I'd still do this trade.... I just don't think Dallas would do it right now.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

i tihnk in every 1 of those ur getting better players back, but ur picking up at least 1 old guy in all of and ur tearign apart ur team for the future. U have 2 build 4 the future not 4 now when u were the worst team in the league.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: yeah, me too*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I thought the Z for LaFrentz/Nick trade was good for both teams... gives Dallas more of a solid post, and LaFrentz brings a different aspect and Nick would be able to go all out too....
> 
> however, after seeing Nick do his thing, his value has to be skyhigh right now. I don't really want to see Z traded, but if he was, I'd still do this trade.... I just don't think Dallas would do it right now.


If Dallas is going to trade for a low post presence they player will also have to be a great defender. A LeFrentz for Antionio Davis deal is more likely in my opinion.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Toronto would never do that!!
Z and Stewart for Davis and Williams, I dont care about shipping away Ad, but Alvin Williams, we get a guy whos had 5 surgeries on one foot and ssome scrub we dont want back?
one bright side we gte rid of Ad's horrible contract, but hows Z's contract?


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

The legistics of all these trade offers make them null....

Z and Stewart take up HUGE AMOUNTS of money and no team can take them both on...unless we are getting Garnett back.

Those two combined take up 55% of our cap, no other team can handle that shock.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> The legistics of all these trade offers make them null....


If you mean the logistics won't work.... and by that if you mean the salaries won't work.... wrong. They do. They've all been checked and all work under the CBA.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

No, I had the right word..

I am shocked at that working too, I was just going off the top of my head at what the other players were worth....

I guess I didn't think most of them had salaries that large, my bad,


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*off topic*

ok, my bad... I am no english student fer sure!!! But what does "legistics" mean then, since I now don't understand what you were trying to say.....


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I like the Z and Yogi for Raef and Van exel trade but id rather trade z for rasheed wallace straight up if portland would do it(I think they would.)


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*talent wise*



> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> I like the Z and Yogi for Raef and Van exel trade but id rather trade z for rasheed wallace straight up if portland would do it(I think they would.)


Z for Sheed would be a very good trade talent-wise for us, as I think everyone agrees that Sheed is a better all around talent than Z, but...

I wouldn't do it only because that would give us duplication at PF with Boozer and Sheed (yes, Sheed is better than Boozer, but why put Boozer on the bench... he wasn't the problem!), and leaves us much weaker in the middle- Mihm is not the answer, and Diop is not ready for 35 minutes per game.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Don't ask me why I thought I was using legalities the whole time......when you said logistics, I got confused or something..

I was typing that pretty late at night..


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Don't ask me why I thought I was using legalities the whole time......when you said logistics, I got confused or something..
> 
> I was typing that pretty late at night..


No problemo.... 

thought it was a Canadian term or something.....:grinning:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Eddy Curry is better than Z-ILGY


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> Eddy Curry is better than Z-ILGY


Man, you have a one track mind...


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Z is better than any of those players in the trade. Why trde him anyway? IF yo don't want him trade him to HOuston for Kelvin Cato, Mo Taylor, Glenn Rice+ future pick for Z and Miles.


----------

